# Found some traps...



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I was in an old shed (I live on a very old farm) cleaning it out so I could use it to skin ***** and stuff this coming winter. I looked on one wall and I seen some traps hanging from the wall. I was pretty surprized I have never seen them before. There is some slight surface rust on some of them. Would dying them or waxing them take care of this? I could make out some of the words and they are Victor Oneida. But I don't know what size they are or what they are for catching. The jaws on the small one are about 3- 3 1/2 inces. The jaws on the big ones are about 4 inches. They have the springs on the side that you kneel on when setting the trap. The small only has one spring on it. Does this matter? Sorry I don't have pics, my computer is gay.


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

to wax traps you want them to have slight surface rust it helps the dye adhere to the traps and it sounds like you have a victor #1 longspring (which is supposed to have 1 spring) and a victor #1 1/2 or 2 double longspring. 1's are great for muskrat and mink and you can also use the 1 1/2 for the same things but also **** and fisher if it's a number 2 then it could if it has good springs be used for coyote and fox.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd agree with jr.

Be sure the springs are strong enough to use. If you have a weak one or two, slip the spring over a piece of pipe tightly clamped into a benchvise, and smack the end (bend) of the spring with a traphammer. This will slightly expand the spring & add some strength back into it.

Smitty

Sorry abut your computer :lost:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

on the big ones i used some glass cleaner to see what it said on the trigger, they had a 2 under the onieda victor but i couldnt make out what the small one siad, we did get some of them to work but the little one isnt very functional


----------

